# using animal fat in soap



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I am wondering, has anyone made soap and added beef fat, as the superfatting oil? ( drained from hamburger) 

I was just thinking that would be a good way to use hamburger fat, instead of throwing it away.


thanks,


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Make sure it is unseasoned or you might get a funny smell to your soap. Salt would be OK, but onion powder, garlic etc. might make for a different odor. I would probably save up the melted grease, (you can freeze it) until I had enough to add as a regular soap ingredient. It would be listed as tallow on SoapCalc.


----------



## Everydayveggies (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes you can use fat drippings. I usually wait until I have a pint. I just collect it in a jar. It then needs to be washed to clean out the impurities. Itâs easy to do just add the fat some water to a sauce pan and bring to a boil, put a lid on the pan and place in the refrigerator or outside to cool. After it cools the fat is on top of the water. Take the fat out and drain and rinse the pan. Repeat the process a couple of times until the fat is clean. You can then use it for soap making.


----------



## Akobo (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi I just would like to know if laundry soap can be made from just tallow. lye and one other cheap ingredient to make it lather and shed off the smell. If yes what can be added?


----------

